# Norwegians in the Congo



## xotoxi (Sep 8, 2009)

> Two Norwegian citizens were sentenced to death Tuesday in the Democratic Republic of the Congo for espionage, murder and attempted murder, Norway's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has confirmed to CNN
> 
> ...
> 
> The two Norwegians have also been sentenced to pay U.S. $60 million in damages, representing one dollar per citizen in Congo, TV2 reported.


 
Norwegians sentenced to death in Congo - CNN.com

If you were sentenced to death AND to pay $60 million...wouldn't you say a big FUCK YOU to the $60 million (assuming your death penalty appeal was lost)?



*FYI, mal...Christianity is the majority religion in the Democratic Republic of the Congo, followed by about 80% of the population...you can't say it's an Islam thang*


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> > Two Norwegian citizens were sentenced to death Tuesday in the Democratic Republic of the Congo for espionage, murder and attempted murder, Norway's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has confirmed to CNN
> >
> > ...
> >
> ...


slightly off on your numbers


Democratic Republic of the Congo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but i dont believe this to be a religious thing


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> > Two Norwegian citizens were sentenced to death Tuesday in the Democratic Republic of the Congo for espionage, murder and attempted murder, Norway's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has confirmed to CNN
> >
> > ...
> >
> ...



Yes, there were convicted of spying, mercenary , and the murder of their driver.
They will be fed to man eating Gorillas, as this is the method of administering the death penalty, the Democratic Republic of the Congo.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 8, 2009)

The cannibals don't boil em in pots anymore ?


----------



## Said1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I know a couple who work as missionaries in the Congo.......


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> The cannibals don't boil em in pots anymore ?



No, boiling them will use up to much gasoline. Eating them raw, or feeding them to the man eating Gorilla, is a lot more energy efficient.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 8, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The cannibals don't boil em in pots anymore ?
> ...



crapola


----------



## TTPANL (Sep 26, 2009)

not much info about what they were doing in Africa.


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 19, 2009)

Would this be a good time to point out that mountain gorillas are vegetarian?

They are awesome beasts though - I don't know how many people here have seen one face to face, but I can assure you they are terrifying! 

The Norwegians were apparently setting up a kind of 'security company' or private army, depending on who you believe. 

If you play those games in DRC, you are going to pay. I'm happy to say all I have ever lost in that part of Africa was my cell phone!


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess attacking vegitarian gorllias may be Norway's first baby step at attempting to be Vikings again?


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 19, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> I guess attacking vegitarian gorllias may be Norway's first baby step at attempting to be Vikings again?



No, our people don't do that any more.

The English still haven't recovered from the last time we raped and pillaged them. 

The biggest gorilla I've seen weighed in at 225 kilos, stood around 1.8 m tall, and roared like King Kong. If we'd squared off, my best hope would have been that he would get bored after tearing only one of my arms off.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

I could care less about what religion has to do with it. If you take someone's life from them other than defending yourself, or avenging a senseless murder of your kin, then you deserve to get the same. ~BH


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 19, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> > Two Norwegian citizens were sentenced to death Tuesday in the Democratic Republic of the Congo for espionage, murder and attempted murder, Norway's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has confirmed to CNN
> >
> > ...
> >
> ...




Except perhaps the fact that it's a Christian country is why these two were working as spies there.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 19, 2009)

Not only that, but of course there's no commentary on exactly what these guys did or who they were working for.

Hmm...CNN...my guess is they are Muslims. Because that's a really tiny article. Obviously they're leaving out all the good stuff.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 19, 2009)

What happened to the Belgians? Damn it, I miss so much when I nap...


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 20, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Except perhaps the fact that it's a Christian country is why these two were working as spies there.



That has not been suggested as a theory at all. 

Given virtually all of Sub-Saharan Africa is Christian, I strongly doubt that came into the picture at all.

If it is true that these guys were setting up a protection service, it makes sense they would set up operations in a large, dangerous but important country, no? And DRC is all that. I think minerals are more important in this story than messiahs.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 20, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> .
> 
> 
> The biggest gorilla I've seen weighed in at 225 kilos, stood around 1.8 m tall, and roared like King Kong. If we'd squared off, my best hope would have been that he would get bored after tearing only one of my arms off.



That must have been an amazing experience, and no limbs torn, you did well my fortunate Finnish friend. You did well.

I would love to have that experience.

You took a brave breath with our evolutionary cousins, you met life head on.


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 20, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Sodafin said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Thanks!

It was an amazing experience, as all of Rwanda was. I can't recommend the place highly enough. I was there as a journalist, so it is all part of the job, but I feel very lucky to have experienced that. It was expensive though - $500 in park fees is steep!


----------

